# TC Renegade .54 cal - load suggestions



## royta

I was unsuccessful for the two LE muzzleloader areas I put in for, but did draw a Northern region muzzleloader hunt. I decided not to buy a new fancy shmancy 209 in-line, but to use my dad's Renegade instead. He bought a .54 cal TC Renegade for a Devil's Garden muzzleloader hunt he drew out for in Northern California many years ago. Even though he had a box of Maxi-Hunters (could have been Maxi-Balls) he still used a patched round ball. Unfortunately, he doesn't recall what load he used, but I do know he used Pyrodex. Since TC no longer makes the Renegade, I'm having a difficult time finding any load information for it. Does anybody have any load suggestions? My hunting partner who uses a 209 in-line already thinks I'm crazy, so not only will I be using #11 caps, but I might just use a patched round ball too.

Thanks.


Roy


----------



## plottrunner

My 54 cal hawken shoots round balls with 90 grains of FF the best.
FF is hard to find so try 777 and just experiment with different powder loads...........


----------



## cshill

I used to hunt with that very gun. I used 90 grains of pyrodex select pushing a 425 gr buffalo bullet. I harvested several animals with that combo.


----------



## bigbr

The Renegade, with its 1:48 twist rate is one of those in between guns that does not show full potential with round ball because it is to fast and to slow for conicals. I use to own a TC New Englander in a .54 which was about the same as the Renegade, it got fair results from a 420 grain mini ball over 85 grains of bp FFF.

Good hunting..Bigbr


----------



## bds

I used my .54 Renegade for an LE elk hunt last year. I used 110 grains of Pyrodex and a 390 grain Hornady Great Plains bullet. That combo shoots great for me and worked well on the elk.


----------



## cshill

nice bull what unit did you take him on? I have a nebo tag this year.


----------



## Bears Butt

I've been shooting a 54 Renegade for over 20 years and my best load for hunting is 90 grains of ffg, behind a Great Plains Hollow point/ hollow base, 425 gr 100% lead bullet. At rendezvous, using the same rifle, it's 56 gr. FFg behind a "spit patched" round ball.

I usually bring my deer home each year and always win at least one shoot at the rendezvous.

I love that little rifle!


----------



## trade rifle

i use 90 grains of fffg and a 390 grain maxi


----------



## berettaboys

for a quicker flatter shooting i use a 220gr round ball with 65 grs of pyridexits done the trick for me several times with my old 54 renegade


----------



## royta

Thank you for all the replies. Please keep them coming. Thank you very much.

Roy


----------



## royta

Well, I have yet to shoot my Renegade. It is all nice and cleaned up though. I should be able to get out later on today.


----------



## flyfitch

Like many have said, I also use FFG 90 grns. and Thompson Maxi-Hunter. Love it. When I hit my 3 deer and 2 elk with it, the animals dropped in there tracks. It is such a big load, the animal will definately know that he has been hit.


----------

